# Message sur iCloud, je suis perdu



## djayhh (17 Février 2022)

Salut ! 

J'essaie de comprendre le système de fonctionnement de la synchronisation des messages sur iCloud et entre différents appareils et, plus je prends des informations et plus je suis perdu. 

J'ai un iPhone sur lequel j'ai activé iMessage et sur lequel il y a la synchronisation des messages sur iCloud.  
J'ai un MacBook et un vieil iPhone me servant d'iPod sur lesquels j'ai également activé message et que j'ai synchronisé sur mon compte iCloud. 

Si j'ai bien compris, l'activation de la synchronisation des messages sur iCloud (Réglages > iCloud) permet la sauvegarde des messages dans le cloud en cas de ré-initialisation du téléphone et n'affecte pas la synchronisation des messages entre mes différents appareils. 

Par contre, sur mon MacBook, quand je désactive "Message sur iCloud" je continue à recevoir les iMessage. Normal ? 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à comprendre, merci.


----------



## kasimodem (18 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour choisir quels appareils peuvent recevoir les messages, sur l'iPhone il faut aller dans Réglages / Messages / Transfert de SMS.


----------

